# Acting before Barclays do



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

Barclays will inevitably sell their business in Pietugal and Spain when they find someone interested. I dont want to be a victim of being transferred to a Bank I dont like. So any recomendations of Banks - must have a branch in Tavira and a decent internet service. English not necessary. Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We find Millennium to be very good indeed.


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> We find Millennium to be very good indeed.


 Brilliant thank you.


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

We have found Banif to be good and very helpful


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

sundreamers said:


> We have found Banif to be good and very helpful


Thank you too


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Millennium or Santander Totta. Both also offer you the ability to pay into your Portuguese account through the UK branch. It means no transfer costs and bank rate of the day.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Only one downside to Santander's Portuguese site doesn't have an English option unless its added very recently find it odd for a Bank that is so international


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Canoeman OP did say the English was not a priority


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Millennium or Santander Totta. Both also offer you the ability to pay into your Portuguese account through the UK branch. It means no transfer costs and bank rate of the day.


That's helpful thanks.


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Only one downside to Santander's Portuguese site doesn't have an English option unless its added very recently find it odd for a Bank that is so international


True. I speak and write Portuguese so that's not such a drawback. Good point for those who need English though, thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the fallback but also the fact that both have free UK transfers BPI still playing around I belive with a new service


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

canoeman said:


> I like the fallback but also the fact that both have free UK transfers BPI still playing around I belive with a new service


Also very interesting. Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if BES (Banco Espirito Santo) offer the same service through their London branch as Millenniumbcp and Santandertotta???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not actually through their London branch as such you just pay across the counter in Milleniums case of any NatWest bank or transfer money from any UK bank or BS to Milleniums London Bank account with NatWest which is then credited to your Portuguese account within 24 hours believe Santander exactly same but doesn't use NatWest.

They do on their Golden Key Accounts but I don't believe otherwise and the Golden Key account is part of the Golden Key "Residence" initiative so might be min balances etc


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can do an online transfer from ANY UK bank to Santandertotta by using their Xx-xx-xx (uk bank code) and by adding your Portuguese bank account


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No different to Millennium then we closed our Santander Totta account before they appeared with branches everywhere because of a particularly obnoxious teller (not representative I'm sure) in our closest branch but not our account branch


----------

